# The State of The Pay It Forward



## knyfeknerd (Jun 10, 2015)

I haven't posted anything PIF related in forever and I thought I'd let you guys know what's going on....


.....I put PIF on Facebook around October. The response and requests have been overwhelming to say the least. It's been great to connect with more people, but it has not gone so well. Hardly any of the people I have helped have reimbursed me for shipping or even recognized the gifts/help. I'm not asking to have a bucket of Gatorade dumped on me or anything, but a quick "thank you" post is all I've ever asked for. Some people have been genuine in their requests, but mostly I get messages like "hey send me one them coolio Japanese chef knives", or "how much does knife A cost", or "please buy these knives from me".
So disappointing to try and help people out only to be taken advantage of. Oh well, I shoulda known better. 
Maybe the recipients are too embarrassed to publicly acknowledge the gift-that it was just a want and not a need.......I dunno. I don't care. I'll be pulling the PIF Facebook page shortly. Even if an eighth of the requests I've received were genuine, I don't have the time, resources or desire to accommodate. 
I am still keeping the program alive, but it will only be here. Those of you who know anyone in need can send any requests my way.

On a positive note, I recently sent out another complete kit. Kenneth P. aka wellminded1 sent me a message about one of his cooks having their knife bag stolen.
I was able to quickly send a full kit, with bag.
3 Forgecrafts-thanks to mano-paring, boning and filet
1 Zakuri petty-thanks to Danny aka zweifel
1 oldie Dexter Cleaver-thanks to Al aka Cheflarge
A Sabatier slicer/scimi-thanks to warrenb
A full-on handmade Mert Tansu gyuto-thanks to Mert aka chefcomesback


I wish I had taken pics. All knives were rehandled by me except the zakuri and Tansu.
Feels good to help out.
Thanks to everyone, especially Mrmnms and TKern and Son and daveb.

I'll be around, and as usual, if you need help-let me know!


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2015)

Glad to hear you're keeping the faith Chris. You can only do such things if feeling good about it is enough reward.

Especially like the part about one of our members nominating someone that's taken a hit in the nuts. Seems that's consistent with the whole PIF thing.

BZ


----------



## Adrian (Jun 10, 2015)

What does PIF mean?

I can see it means "pay it forward" but I don't get that. Please explain.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 10, 2015)

I give away knives that have been donated to me. Look back through the "giveaways/pay it forward/win a knife" sub forum to anything started by me. 
I usually refurb/rehandle them first. Been doing it for a couple/few years now.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the experience on FB, Chris. But then agai I am not totally surprised either. A lot of sense of entitlement and 'me first' out there... Glad you did not let that encourage you, and I am sure this here is a more rewarding environment - for both sides. 

Stefan


----------



## pleue (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking forward to having that positive energy back here.


----------



## tkern (Jun 10, 2015)

Still up to help with whatever you need. The internet is lousy with dicks. 

(on a side note, your phallus will begun its whittling process soon. Son's spoon has been completed)


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 10, 2015)

Chris, I'd be happy to kick in. Your work is too good and I can understand why any number of people would love to have some of your rehandled refinished knives. Maybe auction a piece here and there to cover some expenses. Anything you need right now ?


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 10, 2015)

Chris, this is a great program! Good for you for starting and maintaining it. Sorry the FB thing didn't work out, but it was worth a try to see if it would make a very cool program even better. It didn't, and now you know. 
I think there are some very cool things about this community, and feel that it belongs here, rather than in a more public space where it is less likely to be understood.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2015)

Wish I could say I was surprised by the state of humanity...other than your own Chris. You're doing good work, and you aren't responsible for the failures of those you are generous to. Glad to see you are going to keep it alive, but focus on KKF. Keep it up brother!


----------



## wellminded1 (Jun 10, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I haven't posted anything PIF related in forever and I thought I'd let you guys know what's going on....
> 
> 
> .....I put PIF on Facebook around October. The response and requests have been overwhelming to say the least. It's been great to connect with more people, but it has not gone so well. Hardly any of the people I have helped have reimbursed me for shipping or even recognized the gifts/help. I'm not asking to have a bucket of Gatorade dumped on me or anything, but a quick "thank you" post is all I've ever asked for. Some people have been genuine in their requests, but mostly I get messages like "hey send me one them coolio Japanese chef knives", or "how much does knife A cost", or "please buy these knives from me".
> ...




I can get pics of you want??? and let me tell you , the cook that needed these barely has ever showed me emotion in 3 years he worked for me, nut cried when he received these. Amazing project by a great dude, Thanks Chris.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 11, 2015)

The world should cry some more. A very thoughtful and gracious gesture, glad I could be a part of it! SUCKS!!! The whole facebook thing. Let me know if you need anything and thank you for the incredibly awesome work that you do!!! YOU RULE!!! :doublethumbsup: :cool2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys! 

I don't need any money, but thanks for the offers.....
.....all I need is motivation. The Facebook thing really had me rolling at first, but had the opposite effect after a while. I've never had any delusions of becoming a superstar knifemaker, I just don't got "It" whatever "It" is. It's just fun to do and feels good to help people out that really need it. 
Cooking is where my heart is at, always has been. I think I feel like a lot less of a man since I quit working. It's easy to lose your touch when you've been out of the game for over a year. I'm going back in the fall, but I don't know if I'll ever go back to full-time chef work. It just demands too much of your life. You're either in it all the way or you're a worthless piece of ****. Most chefs won't admit it, but I felt the same way when I was DEEP in it. I looked down at the people that would choose a life/family over food. Now I realize you can't get that missed time back from your kids.
I'll say this though, I'm a much better father and husband than I was when I was working those 80+hour weeks.
Maybe, just maybe I can find that happy medium somewhere. But realistically it's a damn fairy tale.

@wellminded1: I'm really glad your man Dan was happy. Helping people out in his situation is what keeps me going.

Thanks again guys. KKF _STILL_ effing rules!


----------



## mlau (Jun 12, 2015)

Knyfeknerd,

Your older pay it forward threads was actually one of the reasons that I joined KKF.
I thought that "it there are people as nice as yourself," it'd be a great place to be a part of.

I don't really facebook (although, I should for my business), but I may sometime just to send you some kudos.

-Matt


----------



## joelytle (Nov 21, 2015)

damn i admire your generosity. very cool of you. like a kitchen knife gandhi :biggrin:


----------



## GlassFlanders (Feb 19, 2016)

Thought I would give you a little of my gratitude... thank you. I still use the knife you gave me almost everyday. It doesn't look very pretty anymore but it is functionally doing great!


----------



## daveb (Feb 19, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 19, 2016)

You are so incredibly generous and kind to have such a page up on Facebook to begin with.

Working in the kitchen and juggling family is so difficult. Also in regards to "You're either in it all the way or you're a worthless piece of ****" statement, don't even acknowledge that noise. I'm sure your kids are so happy to have you more in their lives and are proud of you for everything you've done for not only them, but for those in need of help. 

For what it's worth, everyone on KKF knows you're absolutely amazing!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## GlassFlanders (Feb 19, 2016)

daveb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen....



Do you want pictures of my ****** up looking knife?:eyebrow:


----------



## daveb (Feb 19, 2016)

Every knife is beautiful when being used.


----------



## GlassFlanders (Feb 19, 2016)

You've got that right


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

knyfeknerd said:


> I haven't posted anything PIF related in forever and I thought I'd let you guys know what's going on....
> 
> 
> .....I put PIF on Facebook around October. The response and requests have been overwhelming to say the least. It's been great to connect with more people, but it has not gone so well. Hardly any of the people I have helped have reimbursed me for shipping or even recognized the gifts/help. I'm not asking to have a bucket of Gatorade dumped on me or anything, but a quick "thank you" post is all I've ever asked for. Some people have been genuine in their requests, but mostly I get messages like "hey send me one them coolio Japanese chef knives", or "how much does knife A cost", or "please buy these knives from me".
> ...



This is awesome! All of you out here are such good people. I completely understand though what you mean, thats one of my biggest annoyances is people not even just saying a thank you or acknowledging generosity. But there are definitely those out there who are polite, and like you said you cant waste your time and money helping freeloaders who dont Really have a need. Those who Do have a need will cross your path at the right time, and thats when we should help them out. But just going out looking for more in need will just bring out selfish greedy lazy people trying to manipulate your generosity for their benefit. Im all for helping everyone I meet as much as I can no matter what it may be but I let THE LORD bring them across my path when the time is right, because the poor will always be here and if I tried to give all that I have to every single person Id be homeless and poor myself and wouldnt be able to help anyone else out and only would be able to help out 5-10 people before I became broke.


----------

